
Ask HN: Can Anyone Explain What's Going on with Amazon Shipping Times in DC? - acdanger
Amazon free 2-Day Prime Shipping is showing delivery dates over a week away (if I ordered today it shows a delivery date of Wednesday, Nov. 14). I&#x27;ve contacted customer support about it and I was told they would refer the issue to a technical manager. My wife just had an order cancelled by Amazon with a refund. I&#x27;m genuinely curious about what the root cause of these shipping delays might be.<p>According to a Reddit post, the issue is widespread in Washington, DC and could be caused by tornado damage to a warehouse.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;washingtondc&#x2F;comments&#x2F;9uf3ko&#x2F;anyone_else_have_issues_with_amazon_prime&#x2F;
======
jeffmould
I would bet that it is related to the tornado. It was pretty bad, pretty much
taking out an entire Amazon warehouse in Baltimore, Maryland (outside DC) and
killing 2 employees.

With that said, if this is the case, it is curious that Amazon doesn't have
contingency plans in place to avoid significant disruptions in service such as
extended delays. I can understand a slight hiccup/delay, but weeks seems a bit
odd. Might be more going on than just the tornado issue.

